# La fotografía más grande del mundo



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2010)

*La fotografía más grande del mundo*
Fecha de publicación: 7 de enero 2010




Vista panorámica de Dresden, Alemania, capturado en 26 gigapixels

La fotografía más grande del mundo muestra una vista de 180 grados de la ciudad de Dresden, Alemania, y fue creado por la AFB medios de comunicación GmbH en cooperación con la revista local Sächsischen Zeitung y la compañía de medios SZ-Online.


La imagen se compone de 1.655 imágenes de formato completo individual fotográfica de 21,4 megapíxeles cada uno, unidos por un equipo de tal manera que no hay costuras visibles.

Las imágenes individuales fueron tomadas durante un período de 172 minutos, utilizando un robot impulsado por Canon 5D Mark II, cámara equipada con un objetivo de 400 mm.

Mucho más tiempo se necesito para procesar el valor de 102 GBytes de datos en bruto.
El equipo utilizado fue equipado con 16 procesadores y una memoria principal de 48 GBytes, y tomó 94 horas para completar el trabajo.

Con una resolución de 297.500 x 87.500 Pixel (26 Gigapixels) la foto es actualmente el más grande del mundo.

La imagen completa se puede consultar y navegar en Internet sólo una descarga de la imagen se excluye a la vista del tamaño del archivo gigantesco.

*Fuente y mas info*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2010)

yo creia que al Google Earth era la imagen más grande del mundo, y sin costuras visibles...

lindo aporte fogo.


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 8, 2010)

la madre de dios..¡¡¡ que camara de fotos sera esa ?¿?¡ O_O! yo me kede en blanco...


----------



## saiwor (Ene 8, 2010)

> La imagen se compone de 1.655 imágenes de formato completo individual fotográfica de 21,4 megapíxeles cada uno, unidos por un equipo de tal manera que no hay costuras visibles.


 
aqui no entendi, y las camaras digitales que dicen ser 15 megapexiles, y este de la foto no deberia ser unos 100mgpxl a comparacion de la camara.

o es una farza que camara digital de 15 mgpxl en realidad la camara sera de 2 o 1 mgpxl


----------



## electrodan (Ene 8, 2010)

25 *Giga*píxeles, no megapíxeles.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

AAAHHHH RECIEN ME ACABO DE ENTERAR.... 

que invento increíblee!! 26 GIGApixeles!! eso es mucho! una imagen que ocupa 102Gb en disco duro!! mmm no serviría para los adictos a las cámaras creo... dos imagenes y ya tenes el rígido lleno. jajaja...

que increíble, sin palabras. espectacular.
(y al electrónica, ¿donde quedó?) jaja


----------



## RoMeLq (Ene 8, 2010)

Vean esta foto que se tomo cuando Obama tomo posesión es de 1400 Megapixeles
http://gigapan.org/viewGigapanFullscreen.php?auth=033ef14483ee899496648c2b4b06233c


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2010)

saiwor creo que andan mal tus multiplos, mira: http://www.electronicafacil.net/tut...s-unidades-magnitudes-fisicas-electronica.php te falto un cero que mira que si me regalan un gigadolar quiero estar enterado de cuanto es


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2010)

lo de sin costuras no es tan asi, en una de las ultimas fotos que pusieron , la de obama recuerdo que la vi y se mostraba en una web que en algunas partes se veia todo mal, como corrido o montado.
debe ser el punto de union .
claro que eso con el soft adecuado y el no sacar la proxima foto justo en el limite de la anterir se arregla.

pero si, el sistema es muy impresionante.

fijense que , alguna de las cosas que aprendi sacando fotos:
para poder optener definicion, la que se ve es necesario LUZ, por eso esas fotos se pueden hacer solo de dia pleno, si se quiere definicion.
sino no hay otra.
con poca luz deben tener el obturador mas tiempo abierto y eso solo sirve donde no hay movimiento .

tambien es logico que con ese concepto (correcto) cuando uno compra una camara de , por ejemplo 4 Mp es importante el tema de el zoom optico.
cuanto mayor sea el zoom mayor definicion tendra, puesto que puede "apuntar" esos 4 Mp a una superficie mucho menor o sea mas especifica que si no tuviese el zoom.
lo que hace ese robot es ir armando con muchas fotos una mas grande, uno mismo lo puede hacer manualmente con tripode.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 9, 2010)

Fotos panorámicas a partir de fotos mas chicas se pueden hacer con varios programas, que las unen automáticamente para formar la imagen final.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 10, 2010)

entonces no es tan impresionante como creia.. sacando una foto justo donde termina la anterior....en la imagen impresionante deven haber unas 20 fotos de camara normal ... 4 o 5mpx.. entonces a esa super imagen nosotros la podemos hacer casera en solo  100mb


----------



## electrodan (Ene 10, 2010)

Gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> en la imagen impresionante deven haber unas 20 fotos de camara normal ... 4 o 5mpx





> La imagen se compone de 1.655 imágenes de formato completo individual fotográfica de 21,4 megapíxeles cada uno...





			
				Gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> entonces a esa super imagen nosotros la podemos hacer casera en solo  100mb





> Vista panorámica de Dresden, Alemania, capturado en 26 gigapixels


Al menos leíste el texto antes de comentar?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 10, 2010)

bueno, de hecho, mi vieja camara pentax tiene la funcion para hacer algo parecido, despues de sacar una foto, parte de la misma se transparenta, para saber desde donde seguir sacando solamente hay que montar la imagen en vivo con esa transparencia anterior. la sony que tengo ahora no se si lo trae, esta todo en japones

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 10, 2010)

esta bien,perdon lo que dije fue puras boludeses


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 8, 2010)

Dubai 45 gigapixels. Click acá



> 4,250 individual shots taken with a Canon 7D and the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L zoom at 400mm. Total shooting time circa 3 hours 30 minutes, in 37C heat





> All 4,250 images (.jpg only) managed to fit on a single 32GB CF card, taking up 27.5 GB.



​


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

Eso de las fototos 360° se me hace interesante....

el otro dia buscando algo por la red... me encontre un programa portable para unir las fotos y un visor de 360°, la verdad pense que iba a ser una churrada, pero me sorprendio la calidad con que las saca....

el chiste esta en ir sacando fotos cada determinados grados desde un punto central....
hasta ahí todo bien.... no importa si no esta perfectamente alineada la cámara... el software lo ajusta excelentemente.... te genera una solo imagen con los 360°, usas el visor y tienes una vista virtual de maravilla....

el único pero es la lata que es estar tomando 5 o 6 fotos.... por lo que ahi esta a donde quiero llegar... 

se me ocurrió poner 5 cámaras o lentes unidas en una sola lógica y con un solo disparo adquirir la imágenes.... buscando por la red no encontré nada parecido... existirá?.... lo mas cercano que encontre fueron los lentes cóncavos 360°.... obvio imposibles para nuestros bolsillos....

pongo una imagen de unos megafonos para ilustrar mas o menos la idea... obviamente en lugar de magafonos serian la lentes(o no se como se llaman esos bichitos)... y por supuesto no de ese tamaño sino del tamaño de los que traen los moviles(celulares)...  estaria padre que un telefono o camara digital tuviera asi las lentes y sacara vistas 360°....

bueno  a ver si fui explicito con la idea.... nunca me doy a entender.... jejeje

si no existe.... yo pido la patente.... he... jejejje... (ojala y asi fuera no?... pero ya todo esta inventado) 

Saludos...
Post.end


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

es que es mas sencillo usar unacamara y moverla.

lo que vos decis no lo veo, si pones 5 lentes no podes sacar solo una foto, querras meter las 5 imagenes en la superficie sensible de la camara (llamemosla la pelicula digital de 5 Mp) .
suponiendo que lo logres tendrias una imagen de 5MP de todo .
ahora si sacas 5 fotos tenes 5 MP encada 1/5 de la foto.
me explico ??
y si queres poner 5 sensores en 5 posiciones distintas..........
es un lio de especifico, para eso 5 camarass estandard en un solo gabinete .

pero lo de "el mecanismo " o sea el coso ese mecanico que mueve ysaca las fotos ES MEJOR .
por que ??
por lo universal.
podes usar una uotra camara.
si vos haces un engendro de 5 lentes y 5 sensores si se te rompe fuiste.
un mecanismo de movimiento acepta cualquier camara y es robusto.
tecnlogia al alcance.

encima podes reprogramar ymoviendo el zoom de la camara comun sacar mas fotos o de mejor definicion.
si tenes el zoom en comun barres todo con 5 fotos, pero si pones el zoom en *6 tomas partes mas pequeñas,en ese caso reprograms mla base giratoria para movimientos mas chicos (estas en zoom) y podes cubrir la misma zona con 40 fotos en vez de 5 .
¿ que logras?
fotos mas gigantes, con mas definicion.
ya que cada imagen de 5Mp es para una parte mas reducida.

en fin, no se si me explico , no se si te entendi.
pero aqui esta mi idea de el por que hicieron esa base.

saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

Hola fer...

no se como esplicarlo... siempre se me ha echo bien dificil explicarlo....
 pasa que todas la veces que a quien les platico mis ideas...  termino deiciendo 
"vamos a esperar unos 4 o 5 años y te muestro ya echo la idea que tenia en mente" jeje..

pero en si... si es bien sencillo junta cinco camaras que con un solo disparo saque cinco fotos y la guarde individualmente... al migrarlas al pc las fusiona... y listo.. vista virtual...

porque seria mejor que un video?

porque tomas en un instante lo que sucedio en ese preciso momento tus 360º 

imagina un cuadro o mural digital pegado en la pared de tu casa y con la mano poder rotar la foto de la  boda  de tu nieta y ver a todos los asistentes... y todo detalle a 360º... me explico...
no hablo de como son las cosa ahora... sino de como van a ser en un futuro...
pero si como siempre termino diciendo... si... si... es mejor como es ahora...

no es debate... ni nada... sino que nunca se dar mis ideas correctamente... 


saludos...


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

si , te comprendi , y no es para debatir, de onda, lee lo que puse yo, es solo otra version.
loque vos decis va ok si queres sacar fotos de cosas en movimiento ahi si ( una accion en la selva con animales, algo que tenes que sacar foto en camara rapida, una orgia, o pajaros volando , o algo asi) .
pero para paisajes que son cosa estatica, lee lo que puse yo.

un abrazo .


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

creo que me desoriente un poco mas con este ultimo post....

sabrás disculpar mi falta de conocimiento en ese campo... y he visto varios métodos a nivel profesional, entre uno de ellos lo que comentaba los lentes concavos 360... pero prohibitivos para mi nivel social....

http://www.gizmos.es/9411/video/lente-de-olympus-360-grados-de-vision/

a ver si hablamos de lo mismo....

pero  el concepto que se me ocurrió es mas o menos , esta idea... 
anexo foto...

PD. también disculpa el metodo de ensamblaje jejeje
es el prototipo.... jje

*Agrego:*
Volvi a leer tu post una y otra vez....
creo ya entendi a que te refieres.... 
soy lento pero seguro... jejejej
hablas de un trípode con digamos un un motor a pasos que gire determinados grados y dispare la cámara otros grados y dispare de nuevo y asi sucesivamente hasta completar los 360°,

si es asi tambien seria una muy buena opcion....


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 10, 2010)

impresionante.

saludos


----------



## panxozu (Ago 6, 2010)

Buen dato.
Veremos quien sera el tipo que haga una cámara con semejante resolución.


----------



## killerman (Ago 7, 2010)

exelente .

saludos


----------



## panxozu (Ago 7, 2010)

me entro la curiosidad, asi que encontre una fotografia que dice ser de 70 gigapixeles de Budapest, tambien es una imagen panoramica tomada desde del observatorio de János-Hegy, el punto más alto de la ciudad.
Aqui les dejo el link:http://70gigapixel.cloudapp.net/index_en.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

70 gigapixeles  y yo que me sentia feliz por mi camarita de insignicantes 5Mpx


----------



## adrieljc19 (Ago 7, 2010)

guauuu !! lo que debe costar esa camara de fotos debe ser increible ! y yo que todavia uso la del celular jajajaj


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2010)

en la pagina de nikon la de mas definicion es de 24 Mp aprox.
la tipica es de 12 .
tengan en cuenta que con solo usar 2 sensores se logra (no tan facil en verdad, hay que duplicar todo el resto si no se quiere perder velocidad de respuesta .

pero Gp .eso no lo tiene ninguna maquina , eso se logra de otra forma, no con "un solo disparo" .

fijense que siempre son fotos con :
buena luz.
estaticas
paisajes


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 10, 2010)

Rayos!!!!!! yo pense que mi camara era una de las mejores con su 10MP, pero veo que no es nada, 70 GP esss muchooooo!!!! se veran hasta las pulgas de los perros!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

wow impresionante! O.O no sabia que ya existieran los gigapixls


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 26, 2010)

Genial y sorprendente !

Hay que tener buen "pulso" para conseguir una fotografía tan nítida.
Demás que fue un robot el que tomó las diferentes fotos....

¡¡¡ Fotografías así deberían tomar a los paisajes de latinoamérica !!!
Siempre tienen que ser ellos primero, mostrando ciudades edificadas.
traigan esa cámara para aca......

Saludos a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> no se como esplicarlo... siempre se me ha echo bien dificil explicarlo....
> pasa que todas la veces que a quien les platico mis ideas...  termino deiciendo
> *"vamos a esperar unos 4 o 5 años y te muestro ya echo la idea que tenia en mente" jeje..*
> 
> ...




Ya se van acercando a mi idea...
http://www.sony.com.mx/corporate/MX...ershotjunio2011_encontrar-camara-fotograficas

pero les falta... les falta..... ya casi ... ya lo hacen mas rapido que antes!!! 
ya nadamas les falta que le pongan varios lentes para que sea un solo disparo....


----------



## papirrin (Nov 1, 2020)

lubeck dijo:


> "vamos a esperar unos 4 o 5 años y te muestro ya echo la idea que tenia en mente" jeje..



10 años  desspues  Gopro tomo tu idea,  


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/491033165599105246/


----------

